# Hurricane Florence



## jd2601 (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone else watching the path of Hurricane Florence?   We are at Surfwatch and have been trying to figure out what to do.  Path seems still to be uncertain but everyday looks like could be the worse case scenario possible. I believe North Carolina is currently projected as center. 

The airlines have not issued travel waivers that I have seen Delta response has bee we are monitoring the situation.   We have no experience on how bad it might get. I just called and pushed Delta to change our flight to leave prior to projected landfall.

I hope it still changes path.  Seems like continual hurricanes in the fall in the SouthEast.  I was told HHI not being hit by Hurricanes for a long time and this could be third year. I cannot imagine how devastating this is for the locals.


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 10, 2018)

We are scheduled to check into MOW this coming Saturday and are concerned as well.
A friend that was scheduled to visit us said that her nephew works for a state disaster preparedness department in the Carolinas and told her that there will be a decision made soon as to whether to make portions of 95 one way so as to enhance evacuation.  All indications (via newscasts) are for a direct hit in the NC/SC border area
HHI is apt to be on the southern fringe of the storm...but if it stalls there could be very heavy rains.
If MOW closes (as some of the resorts do), it will be our third washout due to storms.
Best suggestion I can make is to keep weather channel on and any/all emergency stations. Also be prepared to move at a moments notice from airline and Surfside's front desk.
Good luck and safe travel


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 10, 2018)

I just contacted MOW and was advised that it is business as usual until the governor makes a decision as to whether it is a mandatory evacuation or not. If so, owner services will send an email to those that have reservations that will be affected.
I would suggest though that you will hear via newscasts first as to whether there is a mandatory evacuation or not.
Again, best wishes.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Sep 10, 2018)

We are at Barony Beach and are regularly checking for Florence updates.  Until its path is more definitive, we plan to relax and have a good time.  Since SC is a driving distance for us, we switched from taking our low riding, top-down Miata to our SUV, which will handle heavy rainfall compared to the Miata and we've purchased food items to get us through periods of heavy rain so we don't need to leave the resort.  We're also keeping the gas tank full should we need to leave the island.  The resort is also maintaining a communication board in the lobby for guests to check for updates.  If we need to leave, the plan is to head west to I-81 and avoid I-95 headaches.


----------



## Kazy (Sep 10, 2018)

We are also currently at Surfwatch.  Our dil and grandkids are leaving today.  Changed their flights that were originally scheduled for Friday on Delta with no charge.  Didn't want to take any chances with the grandkids as one is an infant.  We are driving and had been undecided about when to leave but decided to go tomorrow as we are driving north and concerned about the flooding and rain on the trip home in the aftermath of the hurricane.  We drove to FL a week after hurricane Matthew and many roads including parts of 95 were closed due to flooding and wind damage so it is not just weathering the hurricane but figuring how to get home after a storm as huge as Florence is predicted to be.  No word from Marriott front desk on any of this yet.  Only consolation is that we were here last week and at least able to enjoy half of our vacation.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

We're in Leamington, watching reports and asking every local we can what they plan on doing. If I hear anybody say they're leaving I'll come back to this and let you know. 

The swells have been pretty high for the last couple days already but still so far the track looks like it'll hit further north. Hopefully <fingers crossed> we won't have to deal with the worst of it.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 10, 2018)

I’m flying thru Charlotte to Jacksonville. Wednesday and should be ok. No word from American as of yet but there are options thru Chicago if necessary. I’ll see what happens tomorrow

Cheers


----------



## Panina (Sep 10, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> I’m flying thru Charlotte to Jacksonville. Wednesday and should be ok. No word from American as of yet but there are options thru Chicago if necessary. I’ll see what happens tomorrow
> 
> Cheers


Hopefully Charlotte is inland enough but according to some projections Charlotte will get impacted.


----------



## jont (Sep 10, 2018)

SueDonJ said:


> We're in Leamington, watching reports and asking every local we can what they plan on doing. If I hear anybody say they're leaving I'll come back to this and let you know.
> 
> The swells have been pretty high for the last couple days already but still so far the track looks like it'll hit further north. Hopefully <fingers crossed> we won't have to deal with the worst of it.


Good luck Sue. our fingers are crossed for y'all.


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 10, 2018)

This is the first time I have seen folks surfing at HHI.  Waves have been 3-4 feet high.  Seems very unusual for Hilton Head.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 10, 2018)

I had business travel cancelled this week with a Friday afternoon flight through Charlotte. I'm thankful the trip was cancelled, as CLT is a mess under any circumstances, much less with Florence headed that way. The cancellation was for non-weather related reasons.

My husband is dog-sitting for a couple visiting Hilton Head this week. I thought they would probably head home Thursday (two days early) to be safe, even though I think they would likely be below the direct hit, but someone at work had heard that they were going to start mandatory evacuations of some parts of the Carolinas tomorrow.

I'm sorry for all the vacationers impacted by the hurricane, but then I realized that a disrupted vacation is a minor annoyance compared to what the people that live and work there could be facing. I hope Florence fizzles out before she does any major damage.

Sheila


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2018)

Truly hope everyone in the Carolinas (both living and on vacation) stay safe!  While im never a fan of how the news drums up "potential" landfall locations for these things...it appears that all the projected paths are nearly identical


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 10, 2018)

Evacuation was ordered by the governor, any news from those at hhi resorts as to what they’re saying?


----------



## Quilter (Sep 10, 2018)

x3 skier said:


> I’m flying thru Charlotte to Jacksonville. Wednesday and should be ok. No word from American as of yet but there are options thru Chicago if necessary. I’ll see what happens tomorrow
> 
> Cheers



Charlotte is always a problem with connections.   The planes are smaller and more affected by weather.   Weather systems seem to pass through central NC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

sb2313 said:


> Evacuation was ordered by the governor, any news from those at hhi resorts as to what they’re saying?



We're getting phone alerts that the evacuation order for Hilton Head Island is effective 12PM tomorrow, Tuesday. If you're at a Marriott resort and your phone light is blinking, check your messages. I have no doubt that owners/guests are already being told that the resorts will be closing, because Marriott and the other hospitality companies have no choice but to follow public safety orders. They can't stay open even if they want to.

I'm heading out to see how/what the neighbors are doing.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 10, 2018)

CNN.com has a list of airline change waivers currently in place for anyone interested.
Be safe everyone.


----------



## controller1 (Sep 10, 2018)

Pamplemousse said:


> CNN.com has a list of airline change waivers currently in place for anyone interested.
> Be safe everyone.



I couldn't find it on CNN but here is a list that is updated for all airlines:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...ull-list-fee-waivers-u-s-airlines/1257724002/


----------



## DJensen (Sep 10, 2018)

SC evacuation in effect for Tuesday noon - we are at Surfwatch now with reservations in Savannah for Thursday and Friday night. We will stay at least through Tuesday night at Surfwatch and leave on Wednesday (possible) or we may ride out the as predictions are for Thursday noon to be landfall.
Any east coast Tuggers with any experience have any thoughts?


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2018)

DJensen said:


> SC evacuation in effect for Tuesday noon - we are at Surfwatch now with reservations in Savannah for Thursday and Friday night. We will stay at least through Tuesday night at Surfwatch and leave on Wednesday (possible) or we may ride out the as predictions are for Thursday noon to be landfall.
> Any east coast Tuggers with any experience have any thoughts?



Has SurfWatch announced that they'll remain open past the Tuesday/Noon evacuation order? That would be very surprising.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks controller1 for the USA article.


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 10, 2018)

Surfwatch mandatory evacuation by 12:00 PM tomorrow. Bill needs to be settled by 9 AM.


----------



## tiel (Sep 10, 2018)

We were at MOW this morning, and were supposed to be there until Sunday.  But the forecast was so negative, we decided to leave around noon. Since our home is to the north, we would most likely have been hurricane’s path if we waited.  Plus, we had to evacuate from Ocean Pointe last year, and that was a big mess.  Wanted to avoid that this year.  Instead of heading up 95, we decided to cross over to 81, hoping the traffic will be minimal.

Safe travels to all those fleeing!


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 10, 2018)

Appears to keep tracking a bit more north with each update.  Latest update 5pm today.  https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at1.shtml?cone#contents


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 10, 2018)

Fasttr, thanks for your update.


----------



## DJensen (Sep 10, 2018)

Surfwatch is noon closure. Seems very safe for the company but the weather is not to turn until at least 24 hours later


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 10, 2018)

DJensen said:


> Surfwatch is noon closure. Seems very safe for the company but the weather is not to turn until at least 24 hours later



A MANDATORY EVACUATION has been ordered for Noon Tuesday.   Why would the resort disobey this order?

_*Definition of mandatory*_. 1 : required by a law or rule : obligatory.

Whose going to be there to run the resort until the weather turns "at least 24 hours later?  This hurricane is serious and getting folks out of harms way before it hits is paramount.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

DJensen said:


> Surfwatch is noon closure. Seems very safe for the company but the weather is not to turn until at least 24 hours later



Marriott has no choice, no leeway to decide for themselves if they and their guests want to take a risk or not. The state declared a mandatory evacuation as of noon on Tuesday and the hotels/resorts are required by law to comply with the state's public safety mandates.  If nothing else, consider that the employees are all locals and need to be able to close up and evacuate their own homes with their own families.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 11, 2018)

Did you know that most employees that work on HHI are bussed in from other cities from South Carolina.

To everyone please be safe and please have a full time of gasoline for your vehicles.


----------



## jme (Sep 11, 2018)

The cone is looking better and better for HH (and the southern half of SC coast) as time passes, 
and my hope is that it'll turn even farther north.
Not that I want NC to get hit.....my PRAYER is that it'll turn out to sea, altho that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Did you know that most employees that work on HHI are bussed in from other cities from South Carolina.
> 
> To everyone please be safe and please have a full time of gasoline for your vehicles.



Even more reason for the hotels/resorts on the island to close and let their employees deal with their families/homes, because right now it appears that the worst of the storm will impact inland with storm surges up the waterways along with sustained rainfall.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

jme said:


> The cone is looking better and better for HH (and the southern half of SC coast) as time passes,
> and my hope is that it'll turn even farther north.
> Not that I want NC to get hit.....my PRAYER is that it'll turn out to sea, altho that doesn't seem likely.



SC Governor McMaster just announced (11:20AM) that the evacuation order for Jasper, Beaufort (HHI) and Colleton counties has been lifted, and the evacuation route along 278 won't be reversing lanes. We're staying, but ready to bug out tomorrow if things change.

I don't know what this means for the resorts. Anybody still onsite and hear anything?


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 11, 2018)

My neighbors were staying just down the street from Marriott Grand Ocean and were told to leave this morning.

Sheila


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey folks...posted in the other Florence thread as well: 

Hurricane Florence is now a Cat 4 storm and may increase strength as the day continues.
Localized rainfall could reach *20-30 inches* in some areas and *7-8 FOOT flooding *in certain coastal areas with strong waves and winds.
Don't take this storm lightly. This is the real thing for now

South Carolina Official evacuation site: https://www.scemd.org/
North Carolina Official evacuation site: https://www.ncdps.gov/florence
Virginia Official evacuation site: (official site crashed...here is a good substitute for now) https://wtkr.com/2018/09/11/evacuat...n-virginia-look-up-your-evacuation-zone-here/


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 11, 2018)

DJensen said:


> SC evacuation in effect for Tuesday noon - we are at Surfwatch now with reservations in Savannah for Thursday and Friday night. We will stay at least through Tuesday night at Surfwatch and leave on Wednesday (possible) or we may ride out the as predictions are for Thursday noon to be landfall.
> Any east coast Tuggers with any experience have any thoughts?



Leave sooner rather than later. The longer you wait the worse the traffic will be.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Twitter feed with latest evac news (click on latest )  https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets...icane hurricane florence evacuations&src=typd



This is current as of 1147 edt, Tuesday, Sept 11th

RALEIGH, N.C. - Forecasters say Florence will arrive on land as an extremely dangerous major hurricane by the end of the week.

Government officials are ordering mandatory evacuations for areas in the most dangerous zones, mostly on the coast of the Carolinas.

_LIVE STREAM: Tracking Hurricane Florence as it heads for Carolinas_

*South Carolina evacuation information*
Governor Henry McMaster, in coordination with local officials, has issued Executive Order 2018-29, which orders the evacuation of coastal South Carolina residents for their personal safety as Hurricane Florence approaches. Residents in all hurricane evacuation zones must evacuate beginning no later than NOON TUESDAY, SEPT. 11.

Evacuation shelter locations will be available on scemd.org and in the SC Emergency Manager mobile app as soon as they are opened.

Evacuees should pack the following essential items in anticipation of a potentially prolonged evacuation period: required medications, adequate clothing, and essential personal items. Residents going to evacuation shelters should bring their own blankets, pillows, cots, and special food items if they are on restricted diets.

Individuals and families should plan to board pets with veterinarians, kennels, or other facilities in non-vulnerable areas. Pets are not allowed inside Red Cross evacuation shelters.

The governor also issued Executive Order 2018-30, which orders school closures and closures of all state government offices for all non-essential personnel in the following counties, beginning tomorrow, Tuesday, September 11: Aiken, Allendale, Bamberg, Beaufort, Barnwell, Berkeley, Calhoun, Charleston, Colleton, Clarendon, Darlington, Dillon, Dorchester, Florence, Georgetown, Hampton, Horry, Jasper, Lexington, Lee, Marion, Marlboro, Orangeburg, Richland, Sumter, and Williamsburg.

People who live in the following coastal areas must evacuate beginning noon Tuesday. Residents who do not know their zones can visit SCEMD’s “Know Your Zone” website where they can enter their address and be given their precise zones and view detailed maps of the zones.

Northern South Carolina Coast (All Zones)


Horry County Evacuation Zones A, B, C
Georgetown County Evacuation Zones A, B, C
Central South Carolina Coast (All Zones)


Charleston County Evacuation Zones A, B, C
Dorchester County Evacuation Zones D, E, F
Berkeley County Evacuation Zones B, G, H, I
Southern Coast (All Zones)


Colleton County Evacuation Zones A, B
Beaufort County Evacuation Zone A
Jasper County Evacuation Zones A, B
Lane Reversals and Evacuation Routes (All evacuation routes and zones are detailed in the 2018 S.C. Hurricane Guide):

*North Carolina evacuation information*
Storm preparations are underway throughout the state, and most coastal counties have ordered evacuations. In North Carolina, when to evacuate starts with a local decision because local officials know their communities and their people best. The governor urges residents to follow evacuation orders issued for their areas.

As of 6 pm on Monday, the following counties have ordered evacuations, with more anticipated tomorrow:


Bertie County – voluntary evacuation of waterfront and low-lying areas effective Wednesday, Sept 12
Brunswick County - voluntary evacuation of unincorporated areas effective Tuesday, Sept 11; mandatory evacuation of low-lying and flood-prone areas, people in substandard or mobile homes effective Tuesday, Sept 11
Currituck County - mandatory evacuation for Currituck Outer Banks (Corolla and Carova) effective 7am Tuesday, Sept 11 
Dare County - mandatory evacuation for Hatteras Island effective noon Monday, Sept 10; mandatory evacuation for entire county effective 7am Tuesday, Sept 11
Hyde County - mandatory evacuation for visitors to Ocracoke effective Monday, Sept. 10; mandatory evacuation for residents to Ocracoke effective Tuesday, Sept 11
New Hanover County - mandatory evacuation for UNCW
Onslow County – voluntary evacuation of unincorporated areas and Surf City effective Monday, Sept 10; mandatory evacuation of Topsail Beach effective Tuesday, Sept 11
This afternoon Governor Cooper led a briefing for local and state officials as well as Congressional representatives on preparations for Hurricane Florence. Gov. Cooper, NC Emergency Management Director Mike Sprayberry and FEMA Regional Administrator Grazia Szczech briefed the officials on evacuation status, the schedule of shelter openings and supply and heavy equipment mobilization needed for rescue and recovery. 

The Governor’s Office also today activated North Carolina Disaster Relief Fund for donations to support North Carolina’s response to Hurricane Florence. To donate, visit www.rebuild.nc.gov/.

Download the Ready NC app or follow NC Emergency Management on Facebook and Twitter for weather updates and to learn how you can prepare for the storm.

*Florence to hit land as extremely powerful storm*
According to the National Hurricane Center, Florence has maximum sustained winds near 130 mph (215 kph). By 11 a.m. Tuesday, Florence was centered about 905 miles (1,455 kilometers) east-southeast of Cape Fear, North Carolina, and moving west-northwest at 16 mph (25 kph). Its center will move between Bermuda and the Bahamas on Tuesday and Wednesday, then approach the coast of South Carolina or North Carolina.

Two other storms are spinning in the Atlantic as the 2018 hurricane season peaks: Tropical Storm Isaac is approaching the Caribbean, while Hurricane Helene is no threat to land over waters. As Isaac approaches the Caribbean, hurricane watches are in effect for Guadeloupe, Martinique and Dominica, while a tropical storm watch was issued for Antigua and Montserrat.

Copyright 2018 by WDIV ClickOnDetroit. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Leave sooner rather than later. The longer you wait the worse the traffic will be.



And PLEASE check the evacuation routes before you go.  Many roads will be one-way (all exit) and other roads will be packed with emergency responders and other traffic.


----------



## mish (Sep 11, 2018)

We were scheduled to stay at Marriott Myrtle Beach Grand Dunes starting on Sunday.  They are under emergency evacuation today and do not know when they will be allowed to re-open.  I am working with II/Marriott since I used destination club points to book and cancel.  Until II gets the official word from the resort, they are holding us to the no refund if cancelled within 7 days of check in.  I'm supposed to call back today for an update.  I did receive word from United that they will waive air change fees.


----------



## Quilter (Sep 11, 2018)

DJensen said:


> Surfwatch is noon closure. Seems very safe for the company but the weather is not to turn until at least 24 hours later



Got to cut you some mercy because this was spoken like a true Minnesota person.

Remember the instructions from all the fire drills you've been in?   Get up, go, walk calmly towards the exit, don't panic.

If everyone waits until the last minute it will be a stampede and there will be panic.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Sep 11, 2018)

mish said:


> We were scheduled to stay at Marriott Myrtle Beach Grand Dunes starting on Sunday.  They are under emergency evacuation today and do not know when they will be allowed to re-open.  I am working with II/Marriott since I used destination club points to book and cancel.  Until II gets the official word from the resort, they are holding us to the no refund if cancelled within 7 days of check in.  I'm supposed to call back today for an update.  I did receive word from United that they will waive air change fees.



Sorry, I’m probably being dense but what does II have to do with this if you used Destination club points to book?

Can you cancel a points reservation in progress and get points back?

Stay safe!


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Got to cut you some mercy because this was spoken like a true Minnesota person.
> 
> Remember the instructions from all the fire drills you've been in?   Get up, go, walk calmly towards the exit, don't panic.
> 
> If everyone waits until the last minute it will be a stampede and there will be panic.


_
and more importantly......there will be no gas and no room for mistakes._


----------



## taterhed (Sep 11, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=474491649725494
			




HATTERAS I think......OBX in any case.


----------



## Steve A (Sep 11, 2018)

Please note what Sue says above. The evacuation order for Beaufort County has been lifted.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 11, 2018)

Steve A said:


> Please note what Sue says above. The evacuation order for Beaufort County has been lifted.



Last year during Irma our area was supposed to get hit hard. It shifted in the final 24 hours and our area didn't get hit as hard as expected. Fort Myers wasn't expecting to get hit anywhere near as hard as it did. Predictions aren't guarantees. If the area you will be in is in the cone it would be wise to have a plan in place. If Florence stays as strong as it is now or worse gains strength or hangs in the area then anywhere in the cone will have high winds and a lot of rain. High winds can do a lot of damage. A lot of rain brings flooding. It is better to know you are safe than take a chance and be sorry. People who live in the area have a lot more resources and knowledge of the area than people who are vacationing in the area do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Last year during Irma our area was supposed to get hit hard. It shifted in the final 24 hours and our area didn't get hit as hard as expected. Fort Myers wasn't expecting to get hit anywhere near as hard as it did. Predictions aren't guarantees. If the area you will be in is in the cone it would be wise to have a plan in place. If Florence stays as strong as it is now or worse gains strength or hangs in the area then anywhere in the cone will have high winds and a lot of rain. High winds can do a lot of damage. A lot of rain brings flooding. It is better to know you are safe than take a chance and be sorry. People who live in the area have a lot more resources and knowledge of the area than people who are vacationing in the area do.



HHI isn't in the cone. With the track going the way it has been for the last day or so, we've actually been expecting the storm to be downgraded and the evacuation order lifted.  I'm glad the governor was able to call it prior to the 12noon mandate today but I'm wondering if/how the resorts responded to his 11:15 report?  Latest alert from HHI town governance is that official offices, schools and parks&facilities will remain closed today and tomorrow, which may be the new mandate for resorts/hotels to follow.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

This was posted early yesterday on the official Marriott SurfWatch and Barony Beach Facebook feeds (probably all affected resorts,) no updates since. Note the contact info if your stay has been impacted:

_"Due to Hurricane Florence's pending landfall, the Governor of the State of South Carolina has issued a mandatory evacuation order for the area which includes Marriott’s SurfWatch. Per the government mandated evacuation order, the resort's management team will evacuate Marriott’s SurfWatch and the resort will be closed beginning at 12 p.m. (noon) on Tuesday, September 11, 2018. Resort staff will not return until the mandatory evacuation order has been lifted and the resort is deemed ready to reopen. Please continue to check this page as additional updates regarding the status of the resort will be posted here as they are available.

*If your reservation may be impacted by the resort’s mandatory evacuation, please contact one of the following as soon as possible to discuss the cancellation or modification of your upcoming reservation:* 
• Marriott Vacation Club® Owners using their ownership week(s): Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services or 888-682-4862 to discuss available options (closed on Sunday).
• Marriott Vacation Club Destinations® Owners using Vacation Club Points: Please contact Marriott Vacation Club® Owner Services or 888-682-4862 to discuss available options (closed on Sunday).
• Interval International Exchange Guests: Please contact Interval International directly at 800-622-1747 to discuss available options.

For the latest updates on Hurricane Florence and potential impacts to Hilton Head Island, please sign up for alerts from the Town of Hilton Head Island at  https://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/…/hurri…/stormupdates.cfm."_


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 11, 2018)

Quilter said:


> Got to cut you some mercy because this was spoken like a true Minnesota person.
> 
> Remember the instructions from all the fire drills you've been in?   Get up, go, walk calmly towards the exit, don't panic.
> 
> If everyone waits until the last minute it will be a stampede and there will be panic.



Yes, some mercy given due to poster being from Minnesota.  I looked to see where the poster was from and realized they probably don't understand the magnitude of the havoc and life-threatening conditions that hurricane's can create.  This is a major hurricane.  As you state, waiting until the last minute is not a good plan.  May all stay safe and well in the coming days.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 11, 2018)

From Grande Ocean's facebook page....posted approx. 3:30p....

Hurricane Florence Update: At approximately 11:00 a.m. on September 11th, the Governor of the State of South Carolina lifted the mandatory evacuation order for Hilton Head Island. Marriott’s Grande Ocean was evacuated and in the final stages of storm preparation when the Governor lifted the evacuation order. The resort is now able to welcome back evacuated Owners and guests; however, services and amenities may be limited. For Owners/ guests who have reservations questions, please contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384, or via email at customer.care@vacationclub.com.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> From Grande Ocean's facebook page....posted approx. 3:30p....
> 
> Hurricane Florence Update: At approximately 11:00 a.m. on September 11th, the Governor of the State of South Carolina lifted the mandatory evacuation order for Hilton Head Island. Marriott’s Grande Ocean was evacuated and in the final stages of storm preparation when the Governor lifted the evacuation order. The resort is now able to welcome back evacuated Owners and guests; however, services and amenities may be limited. For Owners/ guests who have reservations questions, please contact Marriott Vacation Club Customer Care at 800-860-9384, or via email at customer.care@vacationclub.com.



Same thing on the SurfWatch and Barony Beach Facebook pages.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Sep 12, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Last year during Irma our area was supposed to get hit hard. It shifted in the final 24 hours and our area didn't get hit as hard as expected. Fort Myers wasn't expecting to get hit anywhere near as hard as it did. Predictions aren't guarantees. If the area you will be in is in the cone it would be wise to have a plan in place. If Florence stays as strong as it is now or worse gains strength or hangs in the area then anywhere in the cone will have high winds and a lot of rain. High winds can do a lot of damage. A lot of rain brings flooding. It is better to know you are safe than take a chance and be sorry. People who live in the area have a lot more resources and knowledge of the area than people who are vacationing in the area do.



At least they have plans (mostly) nowadays. When I was in New Orleans as a visitor during Andrew, it was pretty much impossible due to geography and lack of planning at the time to get out, not pretty much, it was. As a tourist, no flights, no rental cars. Roads were jammed, few roads as you had to cross bridges. I had to ride it out and it was no fun as a central states guy unfamiliar with hurricanes! It also was not as bad as forecast, and thankfully so as it was very bad as is. Water was predicted to be 10' above my hotel room, so, I had a plan and stayed up all night to monitor, and, since I faced a waterway, piled up my mattresses in case something got blown through my windows, maybe it wouldn't hit me.

Before it hit, I will always remember going out the night before during the early bands. It was "raining", and, we went do dinner at one of the few restaurants open. I literally jumped from an overhang at the hotel entrance into an open taxi, like 1 second, and, in that one second, even my underwear was soaked. It's not like normal rain! The driving rain went right through everything I was wearing. Today it's sort of funny to me. But only that part, it devastated so many there. That was not pleasant to see. 

I saw on what I believe to be the weather channel at the gym tonight that latest forecast from them was landing at a strong cat3. That's bad enough. Follow instructions!


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 12, 2018)

To all please be safe; any hurricane is bad news want it hit land.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 12, 2018)

On your cell phone you can download the Max Tracker app. Look at the European models for how storms are tracking as historically they are the most accurate.

This morning's model is showing Florence tracking farther South again and downgrading to a cat 3 when it makes landfall. But there is still more than 24 hours to go before it hits so things can still change for both the direction and the intensity.

Last year when Irma made landfall in our area it was *only* a cat 2. While we were without power for only a matter of hours less than a mile from us people were without power for 5 days. Another Tugger who lives maybe 15 miles from us in Boca Raton was without power for 5 days too. For months afterwards all over this area of Florida they were cleaning up downed trees and branches. Two weeks ago we stayed down in Islamorada. They are still rebuilding and cleaning up from Irma. Even a cat 2 can do a lot of damage.

What many people don't realize is that hurricanes spawn tornadoes around the edge of the hurricane. The tornadoes that accompany hurricanes often do as much damage as the hurricane. If you've ever driven through tornado weather with the wind, blinding rain and hail in an area that gets tornadoes, out in the middle of nowhere, let me tell you it is terrifying. The noise from the rain and hail was so bad I wouldn't have heard a tornado until it was right there. You can barely see well enough to keep the car moving and tornadoes move very fast. Even if you knew which direction to drive to get out of the way tornadoes veer. I was visiting my aunt who lived pretty far out in the country and she said that the day "felt right" for a tornado so I had better get going if I needed to get back. There wasn't a cloud in the sky when I left a few minutes later and 20 minutes after that I was praying to make it home alive. 42 years hasn't dimmed the memory of the no more than 15 minutes I drove through that weather.


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 12, 2018)

FYI...the phone number of 888-682-4862 (another owner services number), is not giving accurate information. I was advised 10 minutes ago that the Mandatory Evac was lifted, and MOW was open.
AGAIN...THIS IS NOT CORRECT. I'm sure it was an unintentional error....but when I called MOW...I was transferred to 800 860-9384. They in fact verified the erroneous information and are in the process of correcting it. MOW is closed until further notice. With a lot of prayer and a little luck we may be able to salvage 4-5 days of next week.
Good luck to all Tuggers in the area.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2018)

at least down here, they are announcing its trending further south than expected, with an even more exaggerated shift south closer to its landfall.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 12, 2018)

Update from Grand Ocean's Facebook page today.....

Hurricane Florence Update: The resort’s management team continues to monitor advisories that may be issued by state and local emergency service agencies regarding the path of Hurricane Florence. At this time, Marriott’s Grande Ocean remains open and operational. Please continue to check this page for further updates as they become available. 
 For the latest updates on Hurricane Florence and potential impacts to Hilton Head Island, please visit https://www.hiltonheadislandsc.gov/…/hurri…/stormupdates.cfm.


----------



## jme (Sep 12, 2018)

I'll tell you what, I'm very concerned about the massive storm surge, not only along the NC coast but also along the SC coast.
Supposedly there are 80' waves at sea now, and with WHATEVER reduction coming ashore, it'll still be significant, imho,
more so than what I'm hearing. Add to that the unrelenting rainfall from a stalled or semi-stalled system.
Purely speculation but it's very concerning.
I'm particularly worried about Charleston and it's history of flooding, even when a normal rain storm
accompanies a normal high tide. Hugo wiped out King Street, and this seems worse. Sure hope I'm 100% WRONG!!!!!


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 12, 2018)

Another MGO update....

Hurricane Florence Update: Marriott’s Grande Ocean is currently open with limited services. The resort’s management team is continuing to monitor advisories that may be issued by state and local emergency service agencies and based on the current forecast, is preparing the resort for the arrival of Hurricane Florence. The safety and comfort of our Owners, guests, and associates is a top priority. Due to the rapidly changing weather conditions, all Owners and guests with reservations are strongly encouraged to check local weather advisories before traveling to the Hilton Head Island area.

For the latest alerts on Hurricane Florence and potential impacts to Hilton Head Island, please visit the Town of Hilton Head Island's page athttps://www.facebook.com/TownofHiltonHeadIslandSC/.


----------



## jme (Sep 13, 2018)

best maps to follow for up-to-date info by *National Hurricane Center*:
(scroll down to HURRICANE FLORENCE to pick type of map you want----rain, wind, cone position, etc)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


*LIVE CAM* *Myrtle Beach*:

https://www.earthcam.com/usa/southcarolina/myrtlebeach/?cam=myrtlebeach_hd


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 13, 2018)

SueDonJ said:


> SC Governor McMaster just announced (11:20AM) that the evacuation order for Jasper, Beaufort (HHI) and Colleton counties has been lifted, and the evacuation route along 278 won't be reversing lanes. We're staying, but ready to bug out tomorrow if things change.
> 
> I don't know what this means for the resorts. Anybody still onsite and hear anything?



Thank you for posting this. I saw it and sent my neighbors a text immediately. They had already started home, but decided to turn around and go back to Hilton Head. She thanked me three times for saving their vacation, but the thanks really belongs to you.

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2018)

The very latest news: Outer Banks Highway NC 12 is closed due Hurricane Florence flooding.

Hurricane Florence is now approaching the NC coast.


----------



## cyntravel (Sep 13, 2018)

Just an update for those who were evacuated from Marriott Resorts on Hilton Head.
I was able to get a 1yr Accommodation Certificate from Customer Relations at Interval. It is a 30 day reservation period but I was very thankful for the certificate.
Hop and pray everyone stays safe.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2018)

Wilmington, NC is under a massive attack by Hurricane Florence by rain ad wind this evening.


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 14, 2018)

cyntravel said:


> Just an update for those who were evacuated from Marriott Resorts on Hilton Head.
> I was able to get a 1yr Accommodation Certificate from Customer Relations at Interval. It is a 30 day reservation period but I was very thankful for the certificate.
> Hop and pray everyone stays safe.



I'm happy for you. At least you were able to salvage something. This will be our third time in the past 5 years that we lost our weeks due to hurricanes or tropical storms with virtually nothing to show for it other than another anticipated assessment after this one is over.
We saw the handwriting on the wall 10 days ago and have been trying to retrade through II only to be told that there is no inventory at any of the 7-8 areas that we requested. I've been calling 3-4 times a day and it just seems amazing that the only place available to us in those locations was in Arcadia National Park. (Not exactly sun & surf). Today is my last day to try....so I will continue to try.
Again, good for you!


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 14, 2018)

We have had similar issues over the last three years.  Last year I purchased an inexpensive get away at Canyon Villas ($500 for a 2 bedroom).  I felt fortunate to pick this up last minute.   Theses have been weeks that we own and Marriott did not provide much help. 

This year we left after a couple of days.   Enjoyed our stay but did not feel we got a full vacation.  I did purchase travel insurance. I am concerned when I called and they were no help. I will follow up when things settle down. We are fortunate compared to the locals. 

I think we are done with fall in HHI. Enjoy the warm weather but not sure hurricane risk is worth it.


----------



## suenmike32 (Sep 14, 2018)

Just got lucky and was able to trade it on my last day. Not exactly where we wanted to go..but I can re- trade that and still have a shot at getting something for my MF. 
Not sure we'll do SC anymore either. With patience and planning I think we'll go back to CA desert or AZ


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 17, 2018)

Any post storm reports about MOW in Myrtle?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 18, 2018)

Does anyone know how much rain Hilton Head received?   Any damages at all on the Island ?


----------



## jd2601 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hilton Head Marriott Facebook pages posted open and beautiful days.  I believe food service at Y'Alls, Sea Salts, and Grande Ocean were closed for an additional day but now open.  My wife received an email that fitness classes were open and they dodged a bullet.

Hopefully HHI did ok with Florence and missed most of it.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 18, 2018)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Does anyone know how much rain Hilton Head received?   Any damages at all on the Island ?


We checked into Grande Ocean on Saturday.  No activities (including no bike rentals, no food, bar, etc) on Saturday and the pools had been drained a bit for pre storm preparedness and had some leaves in them so effectively not open. Didn’t really affect our day as we checked in, got settled into the room, went on a grocery run, took a long walk on the beach, etc.  Most restaurants were open but only about a third of the various shops around the island were open.

By Sunday they did have bikes available for rent and cleaned, filled and opened the pools but still no bar or activities.  More shops on the island reopened on Sunday.

Monday was the first full day with full activity schedule, bar open, etc. at Grande Ocean and the rest of the island appeared back to normal.

As for weather, never saw a drop of rain from Saturday through today.  Saturday was a bit overcast with some blue sky poking out by the late afternoon.  Sunday and Monday were beautiful. Have not seen any damage anywhere in the island.  Appears it totally missed HHI which is great.  Very glad we did not cancel our plans.

Very few people here compared to other visits at this time in Sept.  At the owners meeting today, GM said approx 35% occupancy and was supposed to be full. Apparently the closing of I-95 and alternate routes (in NC) prevented a lot of folks who drive from getting here.


----------



## Fairwinds (Sep 18, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> By Sunday they did have bikes available for rent and cleaned, filled and opened the pools but still no bar.



What are they thinking? Ever hear of priorities?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 18, 2018)

Fairwinds said:


> What are they thinking? Ever hear of priorities?


I hear ya.  Thankfully the liquor stores were open on Saturday!!


----------



## jont (Sep 18, 2018)

Be careful at the bar, you don't want someone slipping you a mickey.


----------



## DJensen (Sep 18, 2018)

Our stay at SurfWatch was part of an Encore package - checked in on Sunday and had to leave Tuesday morning of evacuation. Did not get our sales presentation/tour completed as a result (wish that would happen more often). Talked with reservation group in Orlando and was told we will get another Encore package that needs to be used by end of May 2019. 
Ok with this option, but wish there were other location options outside of HHI as we have been there (and Savannah) now twice in 16 months and will need to go back again. It is a good location, but would like to see other parts of the country too. Also a little bit of challenge with kids in school and activities.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2018)

Was SurfWatch resort damage in any way, other then some beach erosion ?


----------

